# Custom Tank Help



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

ok, just stumbled onto this forum, great to see a local forum for us water geeks! Have read many threads here and found some very good info already. Thought I would ask for recommendations with my new project. I am upgrading the size of our current tank for a red-eared slider. Would like to get a 30L x 18D x 18H custom tank made. 

Do you recommend glass or acrylic? Heard acrylic is way lighter but have never seen one of these tanks in person.

I need this unit to be leak proof and easy to clean (ie. carry out to the driveway for big cleanings once a year). Reason being, unlike fish, we won't fill the water up to the top and will keep it probably 40-50% full so the turtle has a landing place to crawl above the water.

At this point, any info and recommended companies would be appreciated. Budget is about $100 if possible. 

Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it have to be 30 inches long? If not a 40 gallon breeder is 36x18x18 and can be had for $40 in the US.

A custom tank at that size wouldn't be really worth it unless you are after something specific and want to pay a huger premium. And acrylic for a turtle would be totallly scratched up in no time at all I believe, but I have owned turtles for a loooong time.


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Does it have to be 30 inches long? If not a 40 gallon breeder is 36x18x18 and can be had for $40 in the US.
> 
> A custom tank at that size wouldn't be really worth it unless you are after something specific and want to pay a huger premium. And acrylic for a turtle would be totallly scratched up in no time at all I believe, but I have owned turtles for a loooong time.


No, those dimensions are rough. Where is that $40 tank? Please share a link.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Petco in the US. Just wait for the dollar a gallon sale.


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

ok, I think it would be tough to wait for a sale that I have to drive pretty far to get. Thought it was an online shop that I can purchase and have it shipped now. Let's see when their next sale happens.

If anyone has more tips, do share!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just assumed "here" was Vancouver. I was just in Bellingham yesterday. 35 min drive. Shipping a tank will kill you in cost. Might as well buy locally. Where is "here"?


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is Vancouver but I do have a US postal box so. It's a quick drive over the border. Just got a new Fluval external canister and starting to re-learn how to properly setup the water again. So looking forward to a new tank and a cork board to act as a new ramp. Come on, sales!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37067 Maybe this would work?


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

Immus21 said:


> FS 40g breeders Maybe this would work?


Yes, that will work. How do I contact the seller? I checked his profile but do not see a way to msg them. Maybe I am too new as member?

Come to think of it, these are probably not new? I am looking for a brand new tank. I just cannot wait lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Click on his name and the drop down will allow you to private message. Or post in his thread.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Does it have to be 30 inches long? If not a 40 gallon breeder is 36x18x18 and can be had for $40 in the US.
> 
> A custom tank at that size wouldn't be really worth it unless you are after something specific and want to pay a huger premium. And acrylic for a turtle would be totallly scratched up in no time at all I believe, but I have owned turtles for a loooong time.


Is that not a 50gal tank?

I thought 36x18x16 is 40gal breeder?


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks. I just right clicked and view his profile. Clicking on his alias brought the drop down. Thanks! Let's hope these are new!


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Is that not a 50gal tank?
> 
> I thought 36x18x16 is 40gal breeder?


You are right. Those are closer to 50 Gallon. This is ok, my external canister should be able to filter this volume. It's rated at 45 US Gallon but the tank will only be filled 40-50% for a turtle.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No wonder they looked short to me. I've never owned a 40 gallon breeder so you're right, that's a 50 gallon. Either way for the turtle tank, there would only be 20+ gallons in it anyway.


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> No wonder they looked short to me. I've never owned a 40 gallon breeder so you're right, that's a 50 gallon. Either way for the turtle tank, there would only be 20+ gallons in it anyway.


Yes, I can't wait. Cross your fingers for me and hope this works out. The next thing is to fix the darn water issue. Fluval external canister came with a standard carbon media, 2 types of foam and biomax. No ammonia media. I was hoping ammonia bacteria would populate soon but its been almost a week and water is still cloudy. Grrrrr! Any tips on this? I used to use Ammonia media in the old fluval. How long should I wait before adding this back in? I think I need a water testing kit!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get some Stability and use it. And yes you need a test kit. They API ones are 15% off at J&L this week.

The Stability should kick start the cycle. Or find someone with a cycled filter and use their media.


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Get some Stability and use it. And yes you need a test kit. They API ones are 15% off at J&L this week.
> 
> The Stability should kick start the cycle. Or find someone with a cycled filter and use their media.


ok, I found the SeaChem Stability Water Conditioner on JL's website. What sort of test kit will I need to maintain good water for a turtle? I used to know all this stuff but any tips and reminders would be very helpful! Would love to head to JL later today.

This one looks to test for nitrgoen as well. How is this?

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/t-apzmstf/API+Freshwater+Master+Test+Kit.html


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't kept a turtle, but for fish I have GH, KH, pH, ammonia, nitrite/nitrate
Edit: The kit in your tank should have all that you want since the turtle isn't fully aquatic and doesn't rely on the water hardness I would think.


----------



## mealto (Mar 8, 2013)

The last time I did research on red-eared sliders, I think carbon and ammonia media was suggested. So I think you are right, no need to test for GH or KH. I think pH, ammonia, nitrite/nitrate sounds about right. Guess the kit I happen to post above is the right one! lol

Let me dig into this some more. If anyone has info, please do share.


----------

